# Modem suddenly lost connection?



## dhughes2010 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Motorola sb5100. Suddenly network connectivity is gone and diagnostic says modem is kaput. I tried pressing the standby button for a soft reset - it doesn't respond. Unplugging and repowering the device doesn't help either. The "receive" light is flashing constantly with only the power light and pc/activity lights illuminated. I tried going to 192.168.100.1 and restarting that way to no avail. Did get some info though: 

Acquire downstream channel: in progress.

Frequency: 361750000 Hz in progress
Signal to noise ratio: 15db
Power level: -19dbmv

Upstream
Channel id: 0
Frequency: 0hz down
Power level: 8dbmv

The log is also full of: SYNC timing synchronization failure - failed to acquire FEC framing // failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing. 


Is my modem effed or...? Any help GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please try and reset the modem there should be a reset button on the rear panel pres and hold to reset for between 10 to 20 seconds until lights flash the reset can takefrom 5mins to 30 mins according to manual.

Manual below:

https://cprop.fibertel.com.ar/faqs/remoto/.../*Motorola*-*SB5100*.pdf

Ensure you have your isp details to hand before reset ready to input after.

If this is supplied by your ISP contact them and they can conduct line quality tests and check your modem.


----------



## Pakchau (Dec 25, 2011)

Make sure the incoming signal is strong enough not less than -15dBmV. You can bypass the signal splitter 2 ways or 3 ways at first stage by using an I-joint connector.
If you successfully connected to Internet and working , it should be the signal problem.


----------



## dhughes2010 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well fortunately for me the problem resolved itself spontaneously. However my network is now a mess, and our mobile devices no longer detect it 0.o


----------

